# How to get puppy to walk on a lead



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Since we will be able to take Rocky out soon - when he is 12 weeks old - we need to get him to start walking on the lead - we have tried it round the house and usually he just lies down 

Any advice?


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Are you bribing him with treats?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> Since we will be able to take Rocky out soon - when he is 12 weeks old - we need to get him to start walking on the lead - we have tried it round the house and usually he just lies down
> 
> Any advice?


hi there...dont worry to start with...let him get used to his lead indoors.so he lays down,no problem.let him do this a few times then gradualy take the lead even for just a min.if thats what it takes..but gradualy increase the time..you'll get there trust me..good luck


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi
I agree Don't worry about it too much. Let him get used to being on the lead. Once he is used to it just be really positive when he is on the lead clip it on then just walk(don't strangle him though!!) don't try and sweet talk him just say heal in a nice bright positive voice and gently pull him try and make it fun maybe take a favorite toy. I sometimes find that if you try and talk them into it they seem to have more time to think about it. It wont be long till he is pulling you out the door. I would say the main thing is just make it fun and a positive experience for him. Try and end on a good note. Good luck


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

You might find these posts relevant 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/11846-westie-wont-walk-lead.html#post239136
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/12859-walking-oscar-nightmare.html#post258253


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

Try this out Finoni,

First, choose the correct collar or dog leash is crucial in dog leash training. If you own a big size dog (e.g. golden retriever, Labrador) I would suggest you to use head collar. Head collar is a good big dog leash as it will prevent your dog from pulling the leash. Head collar is also suitable for aggressive dog where dog owners need maximum amount of energy to control them when walking them. For small dog, you can choose other type of dog leash as they are small in size and easier to be control. But you can use head collar dog leash too.

After choosing the correct type of dog leash, you will need to ensure that the dog leash or collar that you choose must be around six feet long only. As dog leash which is too long will give the opportunity to your dog controlling or dominating behavior. Walking in front of you and following his direction instead of you leading him.

In order for dog to walk side by side with you when he is on dog leash training, you will need to let him know or understand that walking by my master side is always the best!

I always start any dog training for my dog at the backyard of my house. Let decide whether which side you want your dog to walk when dog on leash. Normally, most of the master will use left side. When he is walking side by side with you rewards him with his favorite treat by your thigh on the prefer side. Make sure every time you let your dog walking on the same side of you. (Tips in dog training, you must be consistent during dog training!) So, after practice this for a while, you dog will start to understand that side will be where my favorite treats come from so I got to wait here and watch out for it!

Practice this by walking briskly and randomly with your dog on leash around your yard.



Danielle Chua
Dog Care School


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

daniellechua said:


> Try this out Finoni,
> 
> First, choose the correct collar or dog leash is crucial in dog leash training. If you own a big size dog (e.g. golden retriever, Labrador) I would suggest you to use head collar. Head collar is a good big dog leash as it will prevent your dog from pulling the leash. Head collar is also suitable for aggressive dog where dog owners need maximum amount of energy to control them when walking them. For small dog, you can choose other type of dog leash as they are small in size and easier to be control. But you can use head collar dog leash too.
> 
> ...


Huh! Are you serious?

Did you read the original post? We're talking about a young puppy here, why on earth would you suggest a head collar?

I would never recommend a head collar for any dog, let alone a puppy. Head collars do not teach a dog to walk to heel, they simple restrain a dog, very much like a horses bridle.

With consistency, patience, good timing, and rewards, a dog can be taught to walk to heel without the need for a head collar.


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

I said If you own a big size dog (e.g. golden retriever, Labrador)

I mis-read he is only 12 weeks old.

Danielle Chua
Dog Care School


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well guess i have been lucky all mine started walking on there lead more or less straight away.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been using the lead to go up and down the garden to the doggie toilet and he was getting the hang of it - today I took him for his first walk outside (a short walk round the block) and after pulling him the first few metres, he was off, trotting along like he had done it all his life!!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> I've been using the lead to go up and down the garden to the doggie toilet and he was getting the hang of it - today I took him for his first walk outside (a short walk round the block) and after pulling him the first few metres, he was off, trotting along like he had done it all his life!!


Good boy Rocky!
Well done you


----------

